# Camera wiring



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Sparky480 said:


> Can anybody help me out!? I have a customer that has a simple closed circuit camera system, there is power and a rg59u going from the camera to the monitor. We originally got called to replace the camera as the monitor had a blue screen we replaced the camera and nothing still. Blue screen. After that they wanted us to replace the ends so we did bingo it started working, or so we thought it worked for 20 minutes and back to blue screen. Tried going out and now replacing the monitor and it same thing worked for about a half hour and back to a blue screen. Any ideas what I could be before I go and pull new wire between the two? Voltage at the camera and monitor is constant doesn't drop out or anything.


 

Did you determ the coax on both ends and read between the core and shield for shorts?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

This is why I only use cat5


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B W E said:


> This is why I only use cat5


 
Do what????????????


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Did you determ the coax on both ends and read between the core and shield for shorts?


Yes no shorts rings out clear going to try and megger it tomorrow with 500v


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Sparky480 said:


> Yes no shorts rings out clear going to try and megger it tomorrow with 500v


 
What was the ohm value?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> do what????????????


i only use cat5


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B W E said:


> i only use cat5


 

sorry to hear that.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> sorry to hear that.


Whys that?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> sorry to hear that.


Do tell, don't be shy....


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

That's what I thought...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Take the camera down, put it next to the monitor with a short patch cable and see if it works that way. Could be an issue with the camera. Cable faults almost always look like something other than a blank blue screen.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there are several things that can go wrong with camera systems, especially the cheap piece of crap kind. besides the normal cable connection issues, and systems where the unit was built so cheap that the connectors on the back of the unit practically flop around on their own and can't handle any strain, cheap cameras have a whole nother range of issues. I had some cheap cameras start blanking out when the IRs kicked on after about 6 mos of use, and cheapo power supplies can also cause problems.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B W E said:


> That's what I thought...


 
It's hackwork. Twisted cabling should not be used for power supply. It's possible, but limits the run due to VD. Just run the right seimese cable.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It's hackwork. Twisted cabling should not be used for power supply. It's possible, but limits the run due to VD. Just run the right seimese cable.


You're crazy. Cat5 allows for multiple cameras per run. It allows for PTZ. It allows for 2-way audio and video. It can be ran upwards of 750'. It's smaller and cheaper, and easy to terminate.

Not everything that's different than how you do it is hackwork.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It's hackwork. Twisted cabling should not be used for power supply. It's possible, but limits the run due to VD. Just run the right seimese cable.


PoE dude.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've run cat5e with baluns for video (single pair) and twisted the remaining 3 pairs together for power. Works perfectly.


----------



## VanIsleNorth (Mar 12, 2012)

I wired 16 cameras at a plant with cat 5 and it worked great. You can do four cameras with two runs. I always keep the power and signal separate, but I have found it works fine in the same cable.


----------

